# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Red Sea launches advanced new salt formulas

## AquaticQuotient.com

Well known salt and equipment manufacturer Red Sea have reformulated and repackaged their popular marine salts.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

